# Qual der Wahl!!ALU oder Stahl???!?!?



## JazzyBlue (23. Januar 2006)

Morsche Jungs!!!

also bin total begeistert von Agent Bikes. Bin grad gestern wieder mal eins Probe gefahren....hammer geile Geometrie dat Ding!!!  So jetzt steht fest, so ein Ding muss her!!!

ABER: Wie siehts aus: Alu oder Stahl Frame!?! Was sagt ihr dazu.......ich kann mich im moment absolut nicht entscheiden


----------



## CDRacer (23. Januar 2006)

Musst du aber selbst entscheiden. Geometrie ist bei beiden sehr ähnlich, kaum merkbar beim fahren. Alu ist leichter. Ansonsten musst entscheiden, was dir optisch besser gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JazzyBlue (23. Januar 2006)

Hey man danke für die schnelle Anwort 
Du sagt die Geometrie is fast gleich.....hab auf der Agent HP mal nachgeschaut, is wirklich fast nix!!Macht das "fast nix" denn was aus!?

Bin bis jetzt immer das Smith gefahren; finde aber das Orange schöner!?
Jetzt will ich wissen ob sich das Orange genauso geil handeln lässt, wenn ja, dann gibts n Orange............glaub ich ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Xiao (23. Januar 2006)

das is ne schwierige wahl. fahren tun sie sich gleich find ich . bin beide oft genug gefahren. ich hab mich damals für alu entschieden und bereue es auch nicht ! 

hoffe konnt dir bissl helfen


----------



## Pesling (23. Januar 2006)

Wenn dich der Orange anspricht, dann nimm den doch. Bei der Geometrie tut sich im Prinzip (vom Gefühl her) nix. 
Persönlich finde ich den Smith optisch ansprechender, dafür nehm ich gerne ein paar Gramm mehr in Kauf, aber jedem das seine.
Qualitativ bist du bei beiden gleich gut beraten  .


----------



## aurelio (23. Januar 2006)

Ich gehe da mit Peslings Meinung konform.

Optisch gefallen mir die schlanken Stahlrahmen einfach besser... ist halt Geschmackssache.

Den Orange gibt es ja mittlerweile auch in s/M und m/L. Daher hat man auch die Möglichkeit die längere Version zu nehmen. Vorher gab es den Orange nur in kurz.

Viel Spass beim Auswählen Deines agent!bikes Rahmen


----------



## Guru (23. Januar 2006)

Jo mei, eigentlich wurscht, ich hab zum Beispiel den Alu genommen, weil erstens net so viele Alu fahren (zumindest hochwertige Alus) und zweitens ich das *FETTE* am Rad mag


----------



## JazzyBlue (24. Januar 2006)

Morsche,

wollt mich mal bedanken für eure Meinungen! 
Bringt mich weiter...........cool so ein Forum!!


----------



## JazzyBlue (26. Januar 2006)

Stellt euch vor.....das Ei ist gelegt!!!!!!!
Hab mir ein Orange getickt!!!!  

Mag auch lieber das fette an nem Rahmen!!!!!


----------



## sidekicker (26. Januar 2006)

hmm ich das dünne !^^


----------



## JazzyBlue (16. Februar 2006)

nanu.....keiner mehr ne Meinung, warum Alu geiler is als Stahl oder umgekehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Februar 2006)

Mensch, Alu ist geiler weil det rostet net....


----------



## abi1988 (16. Februar 2006)

schon meister wenn man da mal en kratzer hat siehtm an den so schön gell der glänzt dann so doll bei stal wird der imerm so dreckig rostig dann


----------



## Jim-Panse (22. Februar 2006)

*Ich bin der meinung das Stahl die Bessere wahl ist, auch wenn die Alu Frames ne dicke optik haben.*


----------



## chris009008007 (25. Februar 2006)

Scheiß auf alu ich bin den Orange 2006 nicht mal 2 monate gefahren und habe im im arsch bekommen leider aber es war auch eigenverschulden habe ein backflip im formpett gemacht und dabei wa das fahhrad schneller als ich und habe es verloren im flug und es ist voll auf die absprung kannte gefallen und hatte einen fiesen knick und der hinerbau war kommplet versogen aber das ding fährt sich geil is voll leicht und eigentlich ist er stabiel aber für leute die backflips und sawas ziehen sollten den smith nehmen da er aus stahl ist und stabiler aber man muss beide mit 14 oder 10 hinterrad nabe faren sonst lockert es sich also ich hoffe das ich mit agentbikes einigen kann beide rahmen  sind der hammer und werde mein lebenlang nur die fahren


----------



## dragonflyer (25. Februar 2006)

eindeutig alu, der orange is einfach nur robust und net wie andere alu rahmen 
und leichter 
und wie schon gesagt rostet stahl wenn kratzer drin sind


----------



## soul-biker (25. Februar 2006)

und wenn der stahlrahmen aufn ne kante knallt haste genaus so nen knick drin , alu oder stahl is geschmackssache viel geben die sich nit in der stabilität.
taugen beide gleich viel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Februar 2006)

Jim-Panse schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich bin der meinung das Stahl die Bessere wahl ist, auch wenn die Alu Frames ne dicke optik haben.*


Sorry,jedem seine Meinung!Aber warum hast du denn nur Alu-bikes?


----------



## hstguy (25. Februar 2006)

only steel is real!!! Meine Meinung.
sieht so schön schlicht aus und die paar gramm machens auch nich, kann man außerdem auch woanders sparen


----------



## chris009008007 (26. Februar 2006)

ich muss noch was hinzufügen stahl rostet aber alu wird schneller alerts schwach und korodiert


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Februar 2006)

chris009008007 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss noch was hinzufügen stahl rostet aber alu wird schneller alerts schwach und korodiert


Darf mal was dazu sagen,also,bevor dieser ALU-Werkstoff Schwächen durch Alterungsprozesse aufweist,hast du schon längst ein paar andere Rahmen angeschafft oder keine Lust mehr zu biken.                                             Korrodieren ist bei Alu wesentlich schwieriger als bei Stahl,da unbeschichtetes Alu die Eigenschaft hat sich durch eine Oxydschicht selber zu schützen.(ähnlich wie bei Kupfer,welches Patina bildet um sich vor Umwelteinflüssen zu schützen)                                                               Solange die Lackierung nicht beschädigt ist,kann von außen nichts passieren,aber man bedenke,daß die Rahmen von innen unbehandelt sind!     Ein jedoch entscheidender Unterschied zwischen den beiden Werkstoffen ist,daß Stahl wesentlich flexibler ist als Alu und damit nicht so hart die Geländeunebenheiten an den Fahrer weitergibt! Daraus resultiert auch,daß bleibende Verformungen(durch z.b. grobe Fahrfehler) bei Stahl weitaus später auftreten.Die Stabilität sollte allerdings durch die großvolumigen Alurohre nahezu ausgeglichen sein!                                       Viel Spaß noch beim Fachsimpeln.....


----------



## hstguy (26. Februar 2006)

oha, na da soll ma einer versuchen gegen zu reden. ich bleib bei stahl, auch wenn er mir irgendwann auseinander rostet.


----------



## Matze. (4. März 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Darf mal was dazu sagen,also,bevor dieser ALU-Werkstoff Schwächen durch Alterungsprozesse aufweist,hast du schon längst ein paar andere Rahmen angeschafft oder keine Lust mehr zu biken.                                             Korrodieren ist bei Alu wesentlich schwieriger als bei Stahl,da unbeschichtetes Alu die Eigenschaft hat sich durch eine Oxydschicht selber zu schützen.(ähnlich wie bei Kupfer,welches Patina bildet um sich vor Umwelteinflüssen zu schützen)                                                               Solange die Lackierung nicht beschädigt ist,kann von außen nichts passieren,aber man bedenke,daß die Rahmen von innen unbehandelt sind!     Ein jedoch entscheidender Unterschied zwischen den beiden Werkstoffen ist,daß Stahl wesentlich flexibler ist als Alu und damit nicht so hart die Geländeunebenheiten an den Fahrer weitergibt! Daraus resultiert auch,daß bleibende Verformungen(durch z.b. grobe Fahrfehler) bei Stahl weitaus später auftreten.Die Stabilität sollte allerdings durch die großvolumigen Alurohre nahezu ausgeglichen sein!                                       Viel Spaß noch beim Fachsimpeln.....




Stimmt nicht, eigentlich ist Alu flexibler/weicher, nur durch die erforderlichen höheren Rohrquerschnitte ist der Alurahmen in der Regel steifer/unflexibler.
Die längere Dauerhaltbarkeit von Stahl und Stahlschweißnähten spielt aber keine Rolle, wer fährt schon sein Rad 20 Jahre.
Alle Gründe für das eine oder andere Material sind subjektiv.


----------



## abi1988 (5. März 2006)

die zwei materialien schenke sich nichts wie bei sowas meisten hat jede seite seine vor aber auch nachteile es ist NICHTS perfekt!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. März 2006)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nicht, eigentlich ist Alu flexibler/weicher, nur durch die erforderlichen höheren Rohrquerschnitte ist der Alurahmen in der Regel steifer/unflexibler.
> Die längere Dauerhaltbarkeit von Stahl und Stahlschweißnähten spielt aber keine Rolle, wer fährt schon sein Rad 20 Jahre.
> Alle Gründe für das eine oder andere Material sind subjektiv.


Sorry matze,aber wenn du noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen flexibel und weich zu deuten weißt,solltest du dich nicht mit mir über die Eigenschaften von Metallen unterhalten!!


----------



## hstguy (5. März 2006)




----------



## Matze. (5. März 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry matze,aber wenn du noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen flexibel und weich zu deuten weißt,solltest du dich nicht mit mir über die Eigenschaften von Metallen unterhalten!!




Das "weich" war bezogen auf den Rahmen, und nicht auf die speziellen Materialeigenschaften. Aber hau nur ruhig weiter den Kopf gegen die Wand  ich werde solche Meister nicht weiter belästigen, und verabschiede mich mit (zähhartem ) Stahlgruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (5. März 2006)

kindergarten??????


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. März 2006)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Das "weich" war bezogen auf den Rahmen, und nicht auf die speziellen Materialeigenschaften. Aber hau nur ruhig weiter den Kopf gegen die Wand  ich werde solche Meister nicht weiter belästigen, und verabschiede mich mit (zähhartem ) Stahlgruß.


Gott sei Dank!


----------



## hstguy (5. März 2006)

das thema ist ja echt mal wieder lustig
schlagt euch!!!

ich hab sogar schon meinen heimlichen favoriten...
 hallo großer starker body builder meister


----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2006)

keiner will/soll sich kloppen,-hier,-
aber wenn man keine ahnung hat


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. März 2006)

Warum sollte der Meister-Dieter auch Ahnung haben, er ist doch nur in der Metallverarbeitung, als Zerspanungsmechaniker-Meister mit zahlreichen Jahren Beruferfahrung.

Aber das ist ja noch lange kein Grund für "die Jugend von heute" hier nicht zu diskutieren


----------



## Lodda (6. März 2006)

@Matze,ich glaube du verwechselst da ein paar grundlegende Dinge!            Flexibel bedeutet elastisch und nicht weich!                                            Das Elastizitätsmodul E in kN/mm² bei 20°C liegt bei Stahl zwischen 196 und 216.Wobei es bei Alu-Legierungen nur bei 60-80 liegt! Und nur ein elastischer Werkstoff kann sich bei einem Rahmen als vermeindlich weiches Fahrgefühl äußern.Hättest du gesagt der Werkstoff Aluminium ist weicher als Stahl,dann hättest du Recht! War ein netter Versuch...


----------



## abi1988 (6. März 2006)

wird ja richtig physikalisch hier angegangen das prob.
und am ende entscheidet doch der eigene geschmackt!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. März 2006)

Richtig,soll auch so sein.Aber hier geht es glaube ich um´s Prinzip...


----------



## abi1988 (6. März 2006)

jop!
aber man kann ja diskutieren solang keien klugscheiser am werk sind wo ales besser wissen die einen kennen sich halt mehr die anderen weniger aus aber deswegen soltle man sie ncih glecih zur sau machen man lernt nämlcih immer was dazu.

nebenbei weis jemadn wieivel der orange SE kostet???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (6. März 2006)

zu viel


----------



## KapitanKaktus (7. März 2006)

Ich habe und werde mich bewusst dieser Diskussion enthalten!  
Will ja nicht den Weltuntergang herbei beschwören 
Nee schmarrn........

bzgl. Orange SE auch 419 Euro wie der normale Orange......mit der Verfügbarkeit schauts allerdings nimmer so dolle aus.......is/war halt limitiert.

Grüßlis,




Marc


----------



## abi1988 (7. März 2006)

wieso wie der normale orange?????
der normale kostet 379 euro da sind 40 öre unterschied!
und ich hab mal dort angefragt wo cih ihn mir holenw erden vll ham die ja ncoh einen rumstehen wenn ich glück hab mal schauen wenn nciht wirds halt der normale Orange


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. März 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso wie der normale orange?????
> der normale kostet 379 euro da sind 40 öre unterschied!
> und ich hab mal dort angefragt wo cih ihn mir holenw erden vll ham die ja ncoh einen rumstehen wenn ich glück hab mal schauen wenn nciht wirds halt der normale Orange


Man abbi,schau mal bei MZ-Bikeshop.de in Größe m/l  gibt es da die Sonderedition!Aber beeil dich,wegen limited edition...


----------



## Urlauber (7. März 2006)

oh, schade, Diskussion schon vorbei, Popcorn umsonst geholt. Naja, ich sach dann ma, alu is schlechter, weils magnetischer is als Stahl *renn*


----------



## crazy-spy (7. März 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> oh, schade, Diskussion schon vorbei, Popcorn umsonst geholt. Naja, ich sach dann ma, alu is schlechter, weils magnetischer is als Stahl *renn*




da musst ich schmunzeln 
dachte bisher eigentlich immer, alu wäre wärmer als stahl und dadurch leichter, weil warme luft steigt ja auch nach oben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (7. März 2006)

Ich möchte drauf hinweisen dass der VK des Orange (und auch der Special Edition) bei 419 und nicht bei 379 oder 399 Euro liegt!
379 Euro ist nur wohl der unterste Preis für den der Orange angeboten wird.
Wird wohl Zeit dass endlich die deutsche Seite mit Preisliste online geht


----------



## abi1988 (7. März 2006)

jop des wäre mal nich schelcht so ne offizielle preis liste


----------



## Urlauber (7. März 2006)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> da musst ich schmunzeln
> dachte bisher eigentlich immer, alu wäre wärmer als stahl und dadurch leichter, weil warme luft steigt ja auch nach oben?!



jeah, das ne coole Logik!
ungefähr so, wie, mit den leichtesten Barends spar ich mir 20g gegenüber den mittelschweren, also montier ich mir welche, wiel dnan hab ich ja Gewicht gespart


----------



## Matze. (13. März 2006)

Lodda schrieb:
			
		

> @Matze,ich glaube du verwechselst da ein paar grundlegende Dinge!            Flexibel bedeutet elastisch und nicht weich!                                            Das Elastizitätsmodul E in kN/mm² bei 20°C liegt bei Stahl zwischen 196 und 216.Wobei es bei Alu-Legierungen nur bei 60-80 liegt! Und nur ein elastischer Werkstoff kann sich bei einem Rahmen als vermeindlich weiches Fahrgefühl äußern.Hättest du gesagt der Werkstoff Aluminium ist weicher als Stahl,dann hättest du Recht! War ein netter Versuch...




Warst Du der Sache doch nicht so sicher?? Oder warum mußtest Du nochmals ändern .


----------



## Matze. (13. März 2006)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte der Meister-Dieter auch Ahnung haben, er ist doch nur in der Metallverarbeitung, als Zerspanungsmechaniker-Meister mit zahlreichen Jahren Beruferfahrung.
> 
> Aber das ist ja noch lange kein Grund für "die Jugend von heute" hier nicht zu diskutieren




Vielleicht hat sich hier ein "Zerspanungsmechanikermeister" mit einem "Werkzeugmachermeister" nicht so 100% verstanden .
Der Werkzeugmacher ist ja der ältere Beruf (aber der selbe ).


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. März 2006)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat sich hier ein "Zerspanungsmechanikermeister" mit einem "Werkzeugmachermeister" nicht so 100% verstanden .
> Der Werkzeugmacher ist ja der ältere Beruf (aber der selbe ).


Schon wieder so ein" qualifizierter Ausspruch",aber ich sag nichts mehr dazu...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. März 2006)

ja ich spare mir jetzt auch mal jeden Kommentar


----------



## hstguy (14. März 2006)

ich sag nur


----------



## Molox (14. März 2006)

ihr seid mir schon ein paar...


----------



## hstguy (14. März 2006)

echt mal, einfach nur KRANK..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (14. April 2006)

Eure Schlagfertigkeit, gepaart mit elegantem Wortwitz, in halben Sätzen stilvoll verpackt, ist wirklich ein Brüller, most wanted thread .


----------



## Pilatus (15. April 2006)

Lodda schrieb:
			
		

> @Matze,ich glaube du verwechselst da ein paar grundlegende Dinge!            Flexibel bedeutet elastisch und nicht weich!                                            Das Elastizitätsmodul E in kN/mm² bei 20°C liegt bei Stahl zwischen 196 und 216.Wobei es bei Alu-Legierungen nur bei 60-80 liegt! Und nur ein elastischer Werkstoff kann sich bei einem Rahmen als vermeindlich weiches Fahrgefühl äußern.Hättest du gesagt der Werkstoff Aluminium ist weicher als Stahl,dann hättest du Recht! War ein netter Versuch...



Also ich hab ja schon viel Schwachsinn gelesen, aber das schießt den Vogel ab....
Vielleicht hab ich aber auch nur deine Aussage nicht verstanden. Aber hast du sie verstanden? 
Äpfel, Birnen, fexibel, weich, E-modul, Steifigkeit...


----------



## Lodda (15. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab ja schon viel Schwachsinn gelesen, aber das schießt den Vogel ab....
> Vielleicht hab ich aber auch nur deine Aussage nicht verstanden. Aber hast du sie verstanden?
> Äpfel, Birnen, fexibel, weich, E-modul, Steifigkeit...


Na dann geh mal weiter studieren,vielleicht wird´s dann noch was mit dem Verständnis!


----------



## Pilatus (16. April 2006)

Der Matze hat Härte und Steiffigkeit verwechselt. Beide Begriffe haben sich in der Umgangssprache eingebürgert um einen Rahmen zu beschreiben und bedeuten in diesem Zusammenhang das Gleiche. Technisch gesehen hast du aber Recht.
Andererseits wirfst du ein paar Kennwerte in den Raum die mit dem eigentlichen Problem wenig zu tun haben. Für die Steifigkeit eines Bauteiles ist die Form ausschlaggebenderals das Material. (Bieg mal einen Stahlstab und ein Rohr aus weniger steifem Aluminium bei gleicher Querschnittsfläche. Was ist dann steifer?). 
Und ein Alurahmen muß, um den Anforderungen die ihm gestellt werden, zu genügen, verhältnismässig große Rohrdurchmesser aufweisen, die ihn wiederum steifer als einen Stahlrahmen machen. 

Sorry für die harsche Anmache, hatte da ein Bier zuviel im Kopf.  

achso, hab fertig studiert und sitz grad an meiner Diplomarbeit...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. April 2006)

Na dann sind wir uns doch wieder alle einig und jeder kann mit seiner eigenen Materialwahl glücklich werden.Wir wollten ja auch eigentlich niemandem zu nahe treten.                                                                                       P.S.viel Glück bei deiner Diplomarbeit!


----------



## Pilatus (17. April 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann sind wir uns doch wieder alle einig


Jau...  



			
				Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> viel Glück bei deiner Diplomarbeit!



Danke, das kann ich brauchen....


----------



## hstguy (17. April 2006)

ich sag es immer wieder gerne:

KRANK !!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. April 2006)

@hstguy,gute Besserung!


----------



## hstguy (18. April 2006)

danke meister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prokovjev (19. April 2006)

na ihr dreht ja durch hier. also ich finde ja ALU besser. is so schön leicht. mir gefällt auch die optik von stahl nich. sieht so dünn aus.


----------



## JazzyBlue (19. April 2006)

Ohne Mist!!!!!
Voll der TechTalk hier ne!!!  
Naja muss aber auch sagen, dass ALU ruled!


----------



## hstguy (20. April 2006)

prokovjev is schwul!
und er hat neulich gesagt dass er auch gerne meinen schmidt hätte also hör auf was von alu zu erzähln.
na ja aber von mir aus fahrt doch was ihr wollt stahl sieht einfach geiler aus, obwohl es auch alu rahmen gibt die locker mithalten können....


----------



## hstguy (20. April 2006)

nich falsch verstehn


----------



## Prokovjev (28. April 2006)

ach du .......ich wollt dein schmidt haben weil er so schön klein und wendig ist. und schreib hier nich sone schei..... über mich von wegen schwul und so sonst komm ich vorbei und mach dich platt


----------



## hstguy (28. April 2006)

bist du denn verdeammte 2 meter groß schlagfertig und gewaltbereit oder was? 
hab mir vorhin testweise ne kurbel bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. April 2006)

Super Jungs,wird ja immer besser....


----------



## hstguy (29. April 2006)

@meister: das warn insider, is alles nich so gemeint wie es sich anhört, irgendwie hat das Thema seinen Sinn verloren oder?


----------



## chris009008007 (26. Mai 2006)

also den smith reisst unten an der natt bei mir und mnein kumpel und auch anderen ist das passiert also last erstmal die finga weg davon bis eine überarbeitete version raus kommt


----------



## hstguy (27. Mai 2006)

aha an der natt reisst der also bei ALLEN, davon will ich aber mal mindestens ein bild sehen bevor du hier solche botschaften verbreitest! echt lustig was hier manchmal auftaucht... ich sag nur: "Aggenbike oragen aber habe ich leider zerschrotte...."


----------



## Pesling (27. Mai 2006)

chris009008007 schrieb:
			
		

> also den smith reisst unten an der natt bei mir und mnein kumpel und auch anderen ist das passiert also last erstmal die finga weg davon bis eine überarbeitete version raus kommt



Erbärmlicher Schlecht-Mach-Versuch. Mein Schmidt hält fast schon ein Jahr, nie Probs!


----------



## Hyp3r (27. Mai 2006)

MoshA


----------



## chris009008007 (27. Mai 2006)

also habe jetzt vom kumpel das foto hochgeladen er fährt ihn ein halbes jahr und meina sieht genauso aus und meiner ist 2 monate alt und es giebt viele die ich kenne die auch mit den smith ihre erfahrungen gemacht haben man sollte das rohr vom hinterbau genauso machen wie beim npj is doch klar das der da reisst


----------



## hstguy (27. Mai 2006)

also zufällig ist meiner da auch gerissen, aber erst nachdem da n bagger gegengefahren ist....und das ist ja wohl kein vergleich. Der Riss sieht auch irgendwie nach Lack aus.


----------



## chris009008007 (28. Mai 2006)

meinste das es nur der lack ist


----------



## hstguy (28. Mai 2006)

also auf dem foto find ich dass so aussieht ist der hinterbau denn verzogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris009008007 (5. Juni 2006)

er ist doch kommplet angerissen bis zur zweiten schweißnat und leider meiner auch der nur 2 monate alt ist voll lol alles


----------

